# Einzelne PDF Dateien zusammenfügen?



## bigfella (22. Januar 2005)

Hi..
Hab mit MS Puplisher mehrere vers. Dateien erstellt.
Diese möchte ich nun gerne zu EINER *.PDF Datei umwandeln.
Kann nur jede einzelne Publisherseite ins PDF Format umwandeln (mit Freepdfxp).
Wie mach ich das?
Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

(Ist für ne Studienarbeit..also ziemlich wichtig    )


----------



## danielneunundsiebzig (23. Januar 2005)

-Freewareprogramm mit denen man PDFs verändern kann, fallen mir keine ein. Allerdings gibts wohl einige Tools, die quasi als eine Art Druckertreiber funktionieren und in denen Du durch "Drucken->das Ding als Drucker auswählen->alle Seiten drucken" alle Seiten eines Dokumentes in eine Pdf umwandeln kannst. Hilft Dir nur weiter, falls Deine Studienarbeit so aufgebaut ist, dass Du sie komplett in einem Programm ansehen kannst...
-mit zB AdobeAcrobat kannst Du beliebig Seiten zusammenfügen, anhängen auschneiden; allerdings ist das Programm nicht umsonst
-Open Office (kostenlose MS-Office alternative    http://www.openoffice.org) kann direkt als PDF abspeichern


----------



## Nicki (23. Januar 2005)

bigfella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi..
> Hab mit MS Puplisher mehrere vers. Dateien erstellt.
> Diese möchte ich nun gerne zu EINER *.PDF Datei umwandeln.
> Kann nur jede einzelne Publisherseite ins PDF Format umwandeln (mit Freepdfxp).
> ...




Hallo bigfella!
Dein Problem kannst du ganz einfach mit Free PDF XP lösen.
Und zwar gibts da zwei Möglichkeiten, denn ich hab jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden, ob du jetzt schon einzelne PDF-Dateien hast, die du einfach nur noch zu einem PDF zusammenfügen möchtest oder ob du gleich aus Publisher die Dateien zu einem  PDF drucken möchtest.

Falls du also noch keine PDF-Dateien hast, dann gehe wie folgt vor:

Wähle als deinen Drucker Free PDF XP aus.
Drucke die Datei aus. Danach geht ein Fenster von Free PDF auf, hier gibts die Option "MultiDoc". Drückst du darauf, dann wird das nächste Dokument, das du mit PDF XP ausdruckst, in das schon vorhandene PDF-Dokument gedruckt und dort also hinzugefügt.
Dies wiederholst du, bis zu alle Dateien gedruckt hast und speicherst dann einfach das PDF.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit helfen!
Falls nicht, einfach sagen   

Viele Grüße
Nicki


Edit:
Das hab ich ganz vergessen - hast du schon mehrere PDF-Dateien, dann gibts bei Free PDF XP das sogenannte "Free PDF Join".
Das wählst du und dann suchst du die Dateien aus, die du zusammenfügen willst, wählst die richtige Reihenfolge und fertig


----------



## kurtparis (23. Januar 2005)

Für Mac gibt's eine Freeware namen's "Combine Pdf's" 
http://www.monkeybreadsoftware.de/Freeware/CombinePDFs.shtml
um aus mehreren Pdf's eine zu machen. Ob's auch eine version für Wind$ gibt weiss ich nicht..


----------



## bigfella (23. Januar 2005)

Danke Dir Nicki!

Mit FreePDF Join hat es wunderbar geklappt
Vielen Dank!


----------

